# This years releases



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Heard this from a little bird:


June: Mordor and HOC WD Armylist
July: 40k 5 Rulebook
August: Dark Elves
September: 40k 5 Coregame
October: new Marine Codex and models
November: HoC Book and models
December: No release! Its christmas!
Jan: Not sure
Feb: some very, very exciting WFB news...


----------



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

Whay are they re-releasing the marines? It's not like they're at all old.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

whats the very, very exiting WFB news??????


----------



## Shadwell (Apr 29, 2008)

What's HoC?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Hordes of Chaos... Chaos Mortals.

I'm still waiting to get better confirmation on the Dark Eldar.


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Hespithe said:


> Hordes of Chaos... Chaos Mortals.
> 
> I'm still waiting to get better confirmation on the Dark Eldar.


I'm waiting for that confirmation too. I've put my army on hold until I know one way or the other.

Good stuff here Wraithlord. I was wondering what was going on later in the year.


----------



## Gen. Confusion (Apr 26, 2008)

I have ben thinking about getting back into 40k. Now that the new edition will be out in july I think I will just wait until then.


----------



## Regwon (Nov 22, 2007)

Sword Slasher said:


> Whay are they re-releasing the marines? It's not like they're at all old.


as GWs flagship army they re-do marines for every edition. the last time they did them was just after 4th i think. the codex itself is likely to be toned down a bit to match the DA and BA codecies. itll probably loose the trait system and there will be other changes like having to have a ten man termie or marine squad to take 2 special weapons and moving scouts to elites etc. it is likely to gain some new things though, such as more options for vets and/or assault vets.


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

Sword Slasher said:


> Whay are they re-releasing the marines? It's not like they're at all old.


The below quote sums it up. Just fanboy pandering, and fixing some _very_ broken issues with the current 'dex.



Regwon said:


> as GWs flagship army they re-do marines for every edition. the last time they did them was just after 4th i think. the codex itself is likely to be toned down a bit to match the DA and BA codecies. itll probably loose the trait system and there will be other changes like having to have a ten man termie or marine squad to take 2 special weapons and moving scouts to elites etc. it is likely to gain some new things though, such as more options for vets and/or assault vets.


The trait system as we know it is gone, yes. But there is something to replace it, in a way. Think the new DA, where if you take Belial 'X' things happen to the army. This way, lesser chapter like White Scars and Raven Guard can have their special armies and not need their own codex for it.

Combat squads and the like are the norm, and a rumored new LR variant with sponson mounted inferno cannons, though, I don't see why it's needed. 

However, it's a big tank with big fiery weapons OF DOOM! so i'll not argue if that rumor pans out


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Why on Terra would they move scouts to elites? They're not even full fledged marines yet.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Lord Commander Erus said:


> Just fanboy pandering, and fixing some _very_ broken issues with the current 'dex.


You can't have it both ways. Either it's fanboy pandering, or there are some very broken issues that need fixing.

In a sense, now that they have decided to go back to a first/second edition combat squad set up for marines, the marine codex is clearly out of date and needs to be re-done.

That's annoying for non smurf players but it probably won't have taken up much of the developers' time. They should be able to get back on track with the older books soon.


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

leinad-yor said:


> Why on Terra would they move scouts to elites? They're not even full fledged marines yet.


That's one fluff change I don't like. I prefer the SW version of scouts being full grown marines that chose such a path.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

It isnt a fluff change, it is an acknowledgement of scarcity. While there are up to a thousand space marines operating in a chapter at a time (troops), how many scouts are there? 100 tops i imagine.


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

torealis said:


> It isnt a fluff change, it is an acknowledgement of scarcity. While there are up to a thousand space marines operating in a chapter at a time (troops), how many scouts are there? 100 tops i imagine.


I meant that at one time, the scouts were scarce/SW style, then all of a sudden they poofed to neophytes/raw recruits.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

oh right, yeah. well... thats a fluff change that i like!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Two things strike me as very exciting for WFB, the long awaited return of either Nagash (but I see that more as a summer event thing) or and my black heart prays for it to be so (to Hashut of course) the return of the Chaos Dwarves. Anything else would be a little bit meh tbh, and if its Warhammer 8th I'm throwing the rattle out of the pram. :threaten: :laugh:


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

If a marine chapter has 10 companies and one of them is nothing but scouts, how can scouts be all that scarce? I know that fluff wise scouts are hard to come by and a lot of them die in the process of becoming space marines. There are as many scouts as there are veterans in the first company so they can't be all that rare. OK so now that I read that last part I guess that 1/10th of a total chapter is rather elite but now with the fifth edition rumors as they are you can't use scouts to hold objectives and what about an all scout force based off of the 10th co.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Druchii in Space said:


> Two things strike me as very exciting for WFB, the long awaited return of either Nagash (but I see that more as a summer event thing) or and my black heart prays for it to be so (to Hashut of course) the return of the Chaos Dwarves. Anything else would be a little bit meh tbh, and if its Warhammer 8th I'm throwing the rattle out of the pram. :threaten: :laugh:


a) its not that exciting

b) there are no more big summer events.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm guessing an expansion pack then, or something on those lines.

Tbh probably for the best, having Druchii and Chaos Dwarves so close together would probably have caused my wallet to top itself. :grin:


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

leinad-yor said:


> If a marine chapter has 10 companies and one of them is nothing but scouts, how can scouts be all that scarce? I know that fluff wise scouts are hard to come by and a lot of them die in the process of becoming space marines. There are as many scouts as there are veterans in the first company so they can't be all that rare. OK so now that I read that last part I guess that 1/10th of a total chapter is rather elite but now with the fifth edition rumors as they are you can't use scouts to hold objectives and what about an all scout force based off of the 10th co.


An all scout 10th company force wouldn't work if scouts were elites, because you need troops. You could do special scenarios, maybe even a special army list representing 10th company, but that would require different rules.

Fluff wise marines have more assault and devastator marines available than they have scouts. Each battle company has devastator and assault marines and they also have a whole reserve company of each, yet the numbers are limited. It's now going to be the same with scouts. There's no reason that scouts would be any better for holding objectives than assault, devastator or terminator squads, for example.

This will also get rid of those lists with 2 squads of 5 scouts and 4 terminator squads, or equivalent. That's probably a good thing from a fluff perspective.


----------



## The_Pi (Mar 20, 2008)

And why they don't make them 0-1 unit? Or that you can't have more scout units than tactical ones?
I think elite scouts (not the SW wolves ones) is a kick directly on the balls to marine fluff


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

theyre moving away from 0-1 in general


----------



## Chase.man259 (Apr 30, 2008)

TBH none of those exite me very much at all. Like for one didn't they recently add quite a few new modles to the space marine line.


----------



## Chase.man259 (Apr 30, 2008)

sorry for double post but I lied. As Darke Eldar is way overdue and bound to be awsome, and i havent the clue what HoC stands for.


----------



## DarkDragon (May 5, 2008)

*Chaos Daemons*

Does anyone know when the new Chaos Daemons Codex is supposed to be released? I was on their site and it doesn't say.


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Both Daemon books are out on there own next sat. the 10th of May.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Interesting that these rumours miss out the SW codex in December. That's a pretty strong rumour as I understand it.

This is kind of a duplicate of this post, just minus the space wolves.


----------



## Malus (Jan 31, 2008)

HoC stands for Hordes of Chaos, this was answered so many posts ago.

Yeh, I thought that the SW were supposedly coming out Xmas time or there abouts...

Wooh! Dark Elves! New Minis! New Book! YAY! :victory:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I think the SM having scouts as elites is right because if 1/10th of the army are its elites and in the elites and HQ section(honour guard, command squad etc) the scouts should be there too as they're as rare if not rarer than the elites and they have elitist specialist rules... snipers and infriltrators


----------



## patrickgamer (Mar 18, 2008)

Good good... So if we are looking at v5 in July and DE in August, then not only will they be getting a sorely needed update, but it should be shipping as a v5 codex!

That's good, b/c I remember hearing somewhere that they had planned on releasing DE before the v5 book, which would have driven me nuts.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Dark Elves, not Dark Eldar.


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

SOme of You might find this interesting: http://www.thewarstore.com/GWNewReleasesAdvancedOrders.html


----------



## patrickgamer (Mar 18, 2008)

torealis said:


> Dark Elves, not Dark Eldar.


Damn... figures. Just goes to show I read what I want to hear


----------

